# Lakes Trail Berlin results 6-4-06 Triton Bill wins Big Bass!



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry, its late. Short version. 89 teams, 196 fish, total weight 281.72, average size 1.44. 195 treated and released alive. Poopy day as it was windy, cold and rainy. Water temps around 71 degrees. 7 teams caught a 6 fish limit. Paid 11 places and 3 Big Bass prizes. Here's top 3 and Big Bass.
1st- Lance Gunter and Andy Berger from Clinton - 12.38 $1000.
2nd- John and Matt Schneider from Massillon - 11.41 $800.
3rd- Rick Tschantz and Scott Burgess from Canton - 10.08 $600.
Big Bass- Tr 20 (John Davis) a 3.92 brute ( :B for Berlin) $1000.

complete results and points should be ready by Wed and pictures by weekend.
www.dobass.com/lakestrail2005/home.html
www.dobass.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sounds like the fishing is heating up! congrats bill!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

GOOD JOB BILL 

Now you got some money to get back up to the big lake  let me know 

Mark


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Congratulations Bill.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to Go Bill!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Woah Woah, LOL, actually it was my partner that caught the BigBass- TR20 (John Davis). I was a good net boy though  

Congrats to the top 10, there were some nice bags!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Way to go Bill and John on getting Big Bass!!! :B Louie, it wasn't just poopy out there, it was down right NASTY!!  My "hat's off" to all of the ones that brought in a limit, good job guys! WB


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrads Bill and John, nice fish!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Why is there a 6 fish limit on this tournament trail? Just curious, I thought most tournaments were 5 fish limits. I think I've even seen 3 fish limits on Lake Erie before. Is it just the tournament directors call?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Parma- I'll jump this one for Louie, 6 fish focuses on the team aspect of this trail- still allowing a single angler to fish with his 5 limit if needed- but gearing towards a "team" trail- let me know if I missed the answer Louis-

nip


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats how Louie explained it to me also!!


----------



## TR20 (Oct 12, 2004)

Man, that was some tough fishing....I think Bill and I logged alot of hours on pre-fishing and was only able to get get two fish  Atleast we got the Big Bass. I have to say it was one of the toughest bites I have ever fished there in a tourney.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Berlin stats posted as of 6/6 11pm- I spoke directly to the cameraman this time around- may get the pics and story up a little quicker this time...  

Here's my story from this event. 

We came in a little early to give TR20 a run for bigbass and make sure we werent late. We had 17 minutes and went to the bay accross from checkin. I watched 5 boats fish the bay and each one skipped a bush for a big laydown nearby. As I patiently waited my turn I saw a buddy soakn wet and started talkn about how he fished all day with no rain gear. He bent down to buckle his rods (they missed this bush too!) and SPLASH, as we were lookn right at him, passed out into the water head first! I forgot about the bush and pulled whatever clothes I had out and threw to him and went in. The team right behind the wet guy, and next in line from us, hit the bush and pulled a 3lbr in the final minutes!

3 morals of the story~ Hypothermia can get you even in 60 degree weather. No fish is worth someones life and Never give up!

Thats the third person in 2 years I have seen fall head first within 20 feet of my boat during a tournament. Someones goona start talkn if I dont watch it!

Nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I forgot to mention Nip had 2nd big bass and got a $500. check. Mind doesn't function well at 2am! Sorry John D. on the credit on BB. I had to leave early for work and missed the weigh-in. Went strictly off paperwork. Parma, 6 fish limit is there for 3 basic reasons. Yes it is the team aspect I focus on for obvious safty reasons, launch ramp courtesy (faster), and for the teams protection against unwarranted accusations. We allow for an alt position and give every opportunity for a team to fish as a team. In the Lakes Trail, you pretty much need a 6 fish limit to have a chance for a check. That extra fish means you have to have a partner to compete in most cases so it kinda forces teams to comply with the way I want them to fish, as a team.

Nips story is a perfect example of why I have a 6 fish limit. What if no one else was around and something like this happens, at least you'd have a partner to help you!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Lakes Trail Berlin#1 pics and story posted 6/8 11pm

http://www.dobass.com/LAKESTRAIL2005/ber106/LAKES.html

ENJOY~

Nip
www.dobass.com

*Lakeslouie now has advanced to new levels of picture taking and email sending capabilities- may the force be with you*


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Good job Bill & John on the big one and to "Spot" on the third place....Awesome!!

I couldn't make it. I injured my elbow on Saturday in the NBC tourney and was completely useless on Sunday. Finally went to the hospital on Wed. and they said its a muscle torn from the bone in my elbow. Very painfull.


g


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

How did you get hurt Sat.???  I was fishing the Sat. tourney also  Hope you get better soon! WB


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Best as I can remember I set the hook on a fish and missed and thats how it happened. It started to hurt and burn and in about 20 mins I was sitting in the drivers seat the rest of the day with ice on it. It's still pretty bad, I tried to practice today and I can't do much.....SUCKS!!  

Thanks for asking.

g


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

That does SUCK!!! I hope your elbow heals quick and the pain goes away even faster  
Went out to Portage this p.m. and caught a few large mouth. It was such a nice day, sorry you couldn't fish  WB


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks WB. I fished x-series at Berlin yesterday and it hurt all day but I think it is getting a little better.
Did you get any big bass at portage? I've been wanting to go up there but haven't had the time. Maybe wed. night.


g


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I don't know how you fished all day Sun. WOW, Your the MAN!  How'd you do? Was the fishing any better? You take care of that elbow so you can reel in those :B !!!! At Portage, caught a couple lg.mouths 12-15 in. nothing big, but the weather was great and fishing is always FUN!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

We ended up in 9th place with almost 9lbs and had a kicker for big bass at 4.55lbs. Thank goodness for my partner. He carried us through most of the day. I was hurting.
I think I will fish wed. night just for something different. (against doctors orders!)


g


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Congradulations Gomez to you and your partner!! 9th place and :B Thats GREAT!!  Good Luck if you fish Wed. and watch out for that elbow


----------

